# portate qualcosa da mangiare o da bere!



## alidopa

Esiste che voi sappiate una qualche espressione codificata per tradurre questo invito, o secondo voi va bene una traduzione letterale letterale?
Grazie!


----------



## Corsicum

_Emmenez de quoi boire et manger_


----------



## zone noire

Corsicum said:


> _Emmenez de quoi boire et manger_


 

 D'après le contexte :_ "Emmenez de quoi boire ou manger". _


----------



## Corsicum

zone noire said:


> D'après le contexte :_ "Emmenez de quoi boire ou manger". _


Très juste mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, l’un ou l’autre je ne les sens pas , ou bien :
_Emmenez une bouteille ou un dessert._
_Emmenez une bouteille._


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Très juste mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, l’un ou l’autre je ne les sens pas , ou bien :
> _Emmenez une bouteille ou un dessert._
> _Emmenez une bouteille._


 
 Oui, bravo Corsicum, c'est plutôt cela ! _Une bouteille, un plat, un dessert ._


----------



## alidopa

merci, à tout le monde!


----------

